# Honda GX270 on salter won't start



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Had the salter going during the storm yesterday, and all was fine. Went out to pepper some lots tonight and dead as a door nail. Forget about the controller/electric start yada. I use the pull start on the motor itself. 

Didnt feel like messing with it tonight so I am going at it tomorrow. I'm thinking it's an ignition issue, so I'll check for spark, which I don't think I am going to get.. 

Anyone care to offer any advice?


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

I'd just whiff some ether in the air filter element, pull the rope once and see what happens. and check that you actually have fuel. small engines are HARD to kill. as long as the magnet on the flywheel didnt come off (WOULD HAVE DIED DURING LAST USE) and the coil/magneto is good (i doubt it died while sitting overnight, you should have spark (if the spark plug is good). you know you have air. next would be dirt in the carb. but if it ran fine last night, i doubt all of a sudden while sitting it clogged up. 

check for fuel in the tank, spray a bit of brake cleen or ether at it, pull the rope, i bet it fires. i start mine every time that way. screw chokes and all that. i want speed in starting, i dont want to mess with it.

edit: make sure the switch on the controller isnt set to "off". ive never done that or anything. ever.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

GSS LLC;1569408 said:


> I'd just whiff some ether in the air filter element, pull the rope once and see what happens. and check that you actually have fuel. small engines are HARD to kill. as long as the magnet on the flywheel didnt come off (WOULD HAVE DIED DURING LAST USE) and the coil/magneto is good (i doubt it died while sitting overnight, you should have spark (if the spark plug is good). you know you have air. next would be dirt in the carb. but if it ran fine last night, i doubt all of a sudden while sitting it clogged up.
> 
> check for fuel in the tank, spray a bit of brake cleen or ether at it, pull the rope, i bet it fires. i start mine every time that way. screw chokes and all that. i want speed in starting, i dont want to mess with it.
> 
> edit: make sure the switch on the controller isnt set to "off". ive never done that or anything. ever.


Tried the ether when it was acting up, ZERO. Thats why I dont think its getting spark.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Whether its getting fuel or not is irrelevant at this point because it wont jump on the ether. So Im assuming there is no spark for whatever reason.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

oof. make sure the switch isnt off. and the ground (kill) wire isnt touching anything. 

o wait, low oil sensor! make sure youre full of oil. its either that or the ignition, they are very touchy on oil levels. i think those engines have a electronic ignition module? that might be bad. pickup coils.

pull the plug, make sure its not fouled. lay it on the engine connected to plug wire, pull rope, see if spark jumps the plug gap. that will tell you if you have spark or not.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, I know how to check a plug. Didn't think there was a low oil kill on this thing. I did check the oil, and it was low, but I do not believe that has anything to do with it. And yes, the ignition key was in the on position.. It has an electric start, but I dont use it/not hooked up, hasnt been for a while.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

If Honda's are low on oil, it kills the spark. It very well could be.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

GSS LLC;1569437 said:


> If Honda's are low on oil, it kills the spark. It very well could be.


Nice to know..... Glad it doesn't say SH-T about that in the manual...


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Its fixed. Took the cover off the engine to access the magneto, pulled the ignition wire off it and it fired right up. There is a short somewhere further down the line that needs to be worked out, but the motor is running now.


----------

